# Job prospects on the Costa Blanca



## Longtonian

Hello everyone 

My wife and I are considering moving to Spain to the Costa Blanca region. Realistically, what are our chances of getting jobs out there? I speak pretty good Spanish (I am a Spanish teacher) but my wife doesn't speak any yet. I have read all sorts of pessimistic stories about long working hours, low pay. Is anybody happily employed out there ?


----------



## lizzyjones

Hi, I have just returned last night from the costa blanca after a short visit there. I used to live in the costa blanca region until 2002 when I returned to the UK for family reasons. Since 2002 I have been over many times on holiday and hopefully will return to live there some time later this year. What area are you thinking of moving to in the costa blanca? Once I know the area I can perhaps help you with some more info on jobs, living there, etc. Libby


----------



## Longtonian

Thanks Libby. Well, we don't know what area yet.....wherever there are some jobs !!!!


----------



## Stravinsky

Longtonian said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> My wife and I are considering moving to Spain to the Costa Blanca region. Realistically, what are our chances of getting jobs out there? I speak pretty good Spanish (I am a Spanish teacher) but my wife doesn't speak any yet. I have read all sorts of pessimistic stories about long working hours, low pay. Is anybody happily employed out there ?


Yes there are plenty that are happily employed here

But its true .... the average salary is €13k and although the thought of a break in the middle of the day may appeal, you might find yourself working up until 8 or 9 at night.


----------



## lizzyjones

*jobs in the costa blanca area*



Longtonian said:


> Thanks Libby. Well, we don't know what area yet.....wherever there are some jobs !!!!


Hi there, basically you must decide whether you wish to live in a primarily spanish community where you will be using your spanish and mixing with the spanish in general or whether you wish to live in an area where there are a mixture of both spanish and brits and other nationalities. When I first moved to costa blanca I lived just outside Benidorm in Albir and today Albir has grown somewhat but it is a lovely part of the cb north and has many nationalities there including a good number of brits, norwegian and dutch and so on. Fee paying schools have a mixture of nationalities and there is always a need for qualified Teachers especially those teaching English. I taught at the Costa Blanca International College in Albir but there is also a good school in La Nucia, not far from Albir, again they frequently look for Teachers, as does the Lady Elizabeth School in Javea. My visit this time was to Costa Blanca South, near Torrevieja and I can honestly say that there must be 60% brits live there. It is completely different in the south costa blanca to the north costa blanca. My personal preference is for the north costa blanca. I think they have over-developed the south costa blanca and with the economy the way it is, there are problems with selling houses and the cost of living is rising rapidly there and there is just something about it, it remind me of an overspill area in the UK and communications in general are not as good as in the north costa blanca.

If it were me, I would look for a teaching position first and that will dictate where you will live. The Costa Blanca News is available online and you will be able to obtain from the internet a list of schools that you can apply to for a position. You will have a contract and you will have your social security paid for and you will pay into the spanish pension system. After 10 years+ you will qualify for your spanish pension (which is twice as much as a UK pension) with lots of other benefits.
Working hours at school are much the same as in the UK and the curriculum is similar. 9 a.m. till 4 p.m. In the hot months, I can't remember the exact date, but they have summer school June/July and you can opt to work the summer school, 9 a.m. till 12 noon and swimming from 12 -2 p.m. August, no-one works, it's too hot. The Town Hall closes, only the refuse collectors work in the evening.

The schools have air-con, the classes are not large, my class of 9 yr olds - I had 23, mostly spanish, some norwegian and dutch. Teaching in Spain is a pleasure compared to teaching in the UK - I can say that with complete honesty.

If I can help further, don't hesitate to ask, Libby


----------



## Longtonian

Thanks for that very comprehensive answer. Just one question though - you say that schools are looking for teachers of English, but my qualification in Britain is to teach Spanish, so does that mean I would not be able to teach English in Spain ? 

many thanks for your help


----------



## lizzyjones

Longtonian said:


> Thanks for that very comprehensive answer. Just one question though - you say that schools are looking for teachers of English, but my qualification in Britain is to teach Spanish, so does that mean I would not be able to teach English in Spain ?
> 
> many thanks for your help


Hello, Libby here. The fact that your main qualification is teaching Spanish in the UK I don't feel will hinder you at all, in fact it will be an asset because although as a Teacher in Spain teaching English, being able to speak fairly fluent spanish will allow you to understand any difficulties the pupils may have understanding English and although the School/College ask that you must speak to the pupils in English, you can explain briefly in spanish a problem they may have in understanding the english language. As I said before, the curriculum is similar to the UK. In fact I took a history class for a teacher who was hospitalised for a couple of weeks and low and behold it was the Tudors and the Scots which I was familiar with here in the UK. Hours of work are similar and I used to finish the school day, walk back home in the sunshine and stop off for a spot of libation to unwind with friends before a swim and the evening meal. 

The siesta break in the afternoon does not apply to teaching. I am sure you will find life in Spain more pleasurable that here in the UK. Regards Libby


----------



## lizzyjones

Longtonian said:


> Thanks for that very comprehensive answer. Just one question though - you say that schools are looking for teachers of English, but my qualification in Britain is to teach Spanish, so does that mean I would not be able to teach English in Spain ?
> 
> many thanks for your help


Not necessarily. It depends what the school is looking for. I notice in the costa blanca news today, which I read online, that there is a vacancy coming up at the Sierra Bernia School, in L'afaz del Pi, which is next to Albir, North Costa Blanca and they are asking for applicants to submit a 2 page cv. It might be worth submitting a cv and going through the process if only for the experience and the school will retain your cv for future vacancies I'm sure. This particularly vacancy is a short term teaching position due to maternity leave but it is often the case that another position comes available.
I have been in this School, private fee paying, and it's very nice. English Headmaster if I recall correctly who is mad passionate about teaching and a mix of nationalities in classes with a good mix of teachers. I taught in the International College in Albir, again private fee paying, and the teachers were all nationalities, British, (I am scottish, irish teacher next down and Welsh teacher next up, english teachers, german, american, and nigerian science teacher who was hilarious - it's a wonder he didn't blow the school up!!! great fun.

My advice - go for it. You will regret not trying I'm sure. Good Luck, Libby


----------



## Longtonian

Many thanks Libby. I sent my CV to various international schools yesterday including the one you mentioned so fingers crossed !


----------



## CostaBlanca

I think you have a great prospect of getting work at an international school i.e. Lady Elizabeth or XIC, both in Javea, Costa Blanca.

Without using your teaching skills as you say you are looking at limited prospects, low pay etc.

Mark


----------



## eveningstar

lizzyjones said:


> Hi there, basically you must decide whether you wish to live in a primarily spanish community where you will be using your spanish and mixing with the spanish in general or whether you wish to live in an area where there are a mixture of both spanish and brits and other nationalities. When I first moved to costa blanca I lived just outside Benidorm in Albir and today Albir has grown somewhat but it is a lovely part of the cb north and has many nationalities there including a good number of brits, norwegian and dutch and so on. Fee paying schools have a mixture of nationalities and there is always a need for qualified Teachers especially those teaching English. I taught at the Costa Blanca International College in Albir but there is also a good school in La Nucia, not far from Albir, again they frequently look for Teachers, as does the Lady Elizabeth School in Javea. My visit this time was to Costa Blanca South, near Torrevieja and I can honestly say that there must be 60% brits live there. It is completely different in the south costa blanca to the north costa blanca. My personal preference is for the north costa blanca. I think they have over-developed the south costa blanca and with the economy the way it is, there are problems with selling houses and the cost of living is rising rapidly there and there is just something about it, it remind me of an overspill area in the UK and communications in general are not as good as in the north costa blanca.
> 
> If it were me, I would look for a teaching position first and that will dictate where you will live. The Costa Blanca News is available online and you will be able to obtain from the internet a list of schools that you can apply to for a position. You will have a contract and you will have your social security paid for and you will pay into the spanish pension system. After 10 years+ you will qualify for your spanish pension (which is twice as much as a UK pension) with lots of other benefits.
> Working hours at school are much the same as in the UK and the curriculum is similar. 9 a.m. till 4 p.m. In the hot months, I can't remember the exact date, but they have summer school June/July and you can opt to work the summer school, 9 a.m. till 12 noon and swimming from 12 -2 p.m. August, no-one works, it's too hot. The Town Hall closes, only the refuse collectors work in the evening.
> 
> The schools have air-con, the classes are not large, my class of 9 yr olds - I had 23, mostly spanish, some norwegian and dutch. Teaching in Spain is a pleasure compared to teaching in the UK - I can say that with complete honesty.
> 
> If I can help further, don't hesitate to ask, Libby


Hello Libby,

I read your post with great interest. I would love to secure a teaching post in the North Costa Blanca area. My partner is already there, along with the dogs and everything I own, as we have a villa just outside Moraira. So I am almost desperate to get started in a school as I already know the kind of life that awaits me there! So I am renting back in the UK until that job comes up.

I am off to XIC on Monday, just to try and put a face to email kind of thing. I hope that will help me in the future.

I am encouraged to see that the schools in the area do look for staff, as I haven't seen any vacancies in my subject areas of Science and ICT.

Is there a set time that positions are advertised? Or does it tend to be on as a needed basis?

Thanks in advance.
Colin


----------



## Nick65

My wife was a physiotherapist in Alicante and I was a Chef at the same time. I found the best thing to do was to live in a predominantly Spanish part, but have access to the areas where Brits live, just in case - My bolthole really - I was quite scared of doing it, but the Spanish realised that I was making an effort and we all got on okay.


----------

